# The 2014 City of Lake Forest FOURTH of JULY Parade w/ CYCLONE COASTER



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2014)

_*Another FREE event for all to enjoy with CYCLONE COASTER- WE ARE ENTRY # 30 

CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts REQUIRED & your favorite Vintage Bicycles REQUIRED too - That's what the crowds & parade organizers want - So lets bring it !!! 

Simple Parade Rules - NO CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirt and/or NO Vintage Bicycle - NO PARADE  - 

CYCLONE COASTER T-Shirts are AVAILABLE in the parking lot BEFORE the parade starts - We park meet & greet in the shopping center off El Toro road & Serrano road @ around 9:00am - 9:15am - in the city of Lake Forest & then move down to the staging area around 9:30am - 9:40am at the LATEST to check-in & go to our staging area on TOLEDO WAY ( Marked on the curbs & road ) as usual which is across from El Toro High School 

The actual PARADE STARTS @ 10:00am & goes til about NOON - but takes roughly an hour to ride the whole parade route from when we start 

The  BBQ  - is OFF - We will go for the tried & true & have lunch @ FUDDRUCKERS on El Toro - AFTER the 4th of July parade - With quick service - great American bugers fries & malts along with plenty of seating as well as parking & air conditioning that is always good on the hot days 

DIRECTIONS - Exit the 5 freeway @ El Toro Road & head towards the mountains ( Right on El Toro road if you are coming from the South on the 5 freeway & Left on El Toro if you are coming from the North on the 5 Freeway ) - The MapQuest link below is directions FROM the 5 freeway @ the El Toro exit - Pin drops for where to park - where we STAGE & the FUDDRUCKERS lunch location for the 2014 City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade with CYCLONE COASTER Vintage Bicycle group 

Basically take the 5 freeway - EXIT El Toro Road & use the MAPQUEST link below from there - 

Meet & Greet 9:15- 9:30am - Parade staging area 9:30-9:45am - PARADE STARTS 10am SHARP - It takes about an hour to ride through this hometown parade - Followed by lunch @ FUDDRUCKERS  

MAPQUEST link - 

http://www.mapquest.com/?c=Z0gC&cid=fb_maptitle#d90a72ce76d5407182f3ab41

RIDE VINTAGE - Frank *_


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 16, 2014)

*Fuddrukers for lunch AFTER the 4th of July Parade again ....*

We are planning on lunch @ FUDDRUCKERS on El Toro road as we do every year again - FUDDRUCKERS has good ol American Burgers - Fries & Malts & AIR CONDITIONING - which has been very welcoming in the past years - FUDDRUCKERS is conveniently located on the right side of El Toro road as you head BACK towards the 5 Freeway on your way home & is a quick stop that has fast service along with plenty of seating & parking with great food that hits the spot before heading home after the parade each year ... 

BBQ another day ... with less competition later this year -


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 23, 2014)

*Parade is 11 days away !!!!!*

The City of Lake Forest Fourth of July Parade is coming up fast with only ELEVEN DAYS left !!!  Saw a bunch of the CYCLONE COASTER family @ the Long Beach Vets Stadium Swapmeet yesterday that said they were going to make it out - Who's in ??? Post any questions you have here or what you'll be riding this year ... I posted a pic below of what my Parents rode in the Parade a couple years back ... Plain Jane 1941 Schwinn's - Ride Vintage - Frank


----------



## looneymatthew (Jun 23, 2014)

*flag holders*

I need to find some flag holders and flags for my wife a kids bike
for the cyclone 4th of July ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jun 23, 2014)

looneymatthew said:


> I need to find some flag holders and flags for my wife a kids bike
> for the cyclone 4th of July ride.




you can get small 50 star flags at wal-Mart, or I got brand new 48 star flags off ebay. as far as flag holders, ebay is the best place to look.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/U-S-United-States-48-Star-1912-1959-Historical-Miniature-Desk-Flag-4-X-6-/151001369299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2328620ad3

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-STY...940?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53da2e44dc


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 24, 2014)

*Thanks Scott .....*

*Flags are easy to find - Target had 3 small flags for $1.- in the front of the store in the $1.- bins ... Micheals had them in the past - Party City - Hobby Lobby is another place - Inexpensive flag holders on ebay in the past & I am sure right now too ... if anyone else knows where to get flag holders for the bicycles - POST THE INFO HERE - *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 30, 2014)

*THIS FRIDAY is the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade .....*

*YEP - another parade is only a few days away !!!! 

Should be a good partly cloudy day with the predicted temp of 90 - So bring water & some sunblock .... & we'll see you there ... 

Ride Vintage - Frank *


----------



## ballooney (Jun 30, 2014)

*will be there...*

I'll be coming down from Northern Cal...wife and son included...2 schwinns and 1 Monark...
This will be our first Cyclone Coaster event and I am really looking forward to it.
Frank, do t-shirts come in kids/women's sizes too?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 1, 2014)

*T- SHIRTS available BEFORE the Parade in the B of A parking lot .....*

*I will be in the Bank of America ( B of A ) parking lot on the corner of El Toro Road & Serrano Road from around 8:45am to 9:30am with ALL SHIRT SIZES - along with iron-on patches - baseball caps - visors - stickers - CC license plates - Bobby Shelby & Shelby shirts - 

We shoot down to the staging area @ 9:30 SHARP - I will not have shirts once we leave for the staging area - so get to the B of A parking lot EARLY - NO shirt - NO parade - thanks 

Universal T's will fit men & women in sizes SMALL to 2X 
Ladies Babydoll T's in sizes MEDIUM to XL 

The universal T's are a traditional cut & should be fine for the kids or ladies that don't like the babydoll cuts - I will also have a few LADIES tank tops on a trial run 

Thanks for the question - ride vintage - Frank *


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 3, 2014)

*Parade tomorrow morning >>>>*

Got very little sleep this week trying to dial in my parade bicycle ... doing a run of SHELBY INVASION baseball caps - A run of CYCLONE COASTER 4th of July colored shirts & a run of Bobby Shelby shirts in a new color shirt - ALL AVAILABLE BEFORE THE PARADE in the parking lot until 9:30am & BEFORE the CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & SHELBY INVASION this Sunday ... See you there - ride vintage - Frank


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jul 5, 2014)

*Great turnout & weather everyone !!!!!!!!!*

*We had 52 fellow CYCLONE COASTER riders join us this year @ the City of Lake Forest 4th of July Parade this year - Temps were in the upper 80's to lower 90's near the end of the parade route - Thanks again to everyone for another good day & event & the City of Lake Forest for having us join in the fun ... I will post some pics after the weekend ... I am preparing for tomorrows SHELBY INVASION ... loads of last minute details as usual ... see everyone tomorrow - RIDE SHELBY - Frank  *


----------



## Nick-theCut (Jul 5, 2014)

Glad to hear it went well.  Wish I could of made it.  I had to work... So un American 


~ Nick


----------



## 37fleetwood (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 5, 2014)

Awesome! Looks like a great time. I wanted to go, but knew after celebrating a lil much the night before, the long trek to Lake Forest wouldn't be at the top of my list in the morning. See you guys at the Shelby Invasion tomorrow!


----------

